# Sleep & Deadened Senses



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Does anyone else experience random confusing thoughts especially when just waking up? For the past few days I've had problems with sleep, even though I am extremely tired, I find it hard to sleep, and when I do fall asleep, I always end up waking up around the same time every morning, a broken sleep as if my brain has programmed itself to wake up early.

With this I am also experiencing the feeling of staring into space so much so that I feel I have to put in an effort just to pull myself out of it and function.

I've also noticed my reactions have changed to things, for example if watching a comedy movie or show, I find that I am not laughing where I normally would and if watching a horror movie I am not reacting with fear or jumpyness where I normally would.

Floaters/Flashes in my vision also seem to have got dramatically worse along with a feeling of preassure. (I have recently been checked out by an Optician - everything looks fine, however my short sightedness has got a little worse over the past year.)

Want to break down in tears but I can't even do that.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Imagine said:


> Does anyone else experience random confusing thoughts especially when just waking up? For the past few days I've had problems with sleep, even though I am extremely tired, I find it hard to sleep, and when I do fall asleep, I always end up waking up around the same time every morning, a broken sleep as if my brain has programmed itself to wake up early.
> 
> With this I am also experiencing the feeling of staring into space so much so that I feel I have to put in an effort just to pull myself out of it and function.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear things are this full on for you at the moment. I have experienced all of the above.

When you wake early in the morning try not to let yourself fall back asleep. Shortening the time you sleep a little might improve the quality of the sleep you do get. Or if you hate the mornings see what happens if you stay up a little longer. Maybe it will carry you through to a more bearable morning hour?

Hope your emotions become more accessable to you soon.


----------



## PANDALOVE (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes,yes,yes! Don't worry! I've been going through that too >_> except for the tv situation. But don't worry,you know it's not real or anything







do you sometimes feel like you see flashes of light? Like if you just finished looking at the sun or something? Is some weird stuff lol


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes I get this too. Sometimes it's so weird you forget where you are and what time of day it is and you feel like you're in another dimension lol. But it doesn't happen very often thank goodness.

There was a post or topic about 6 or 7 months ago that there is a chemical that is secreted in the brain when we are dreaming. I forget what it's called now but I read about it on google and I can't help but wonder if this chemical is causing our dp sensations since dp/dr feels a lot like you're in a dream.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I crashed majorly earlier, I'm guessing because its because I've hardly been eating, I had some very vivid dreams and some major sleeping paralysis.

I was out of it for hours.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

PANDALOVE said:


> do you sometimes feel like you see flashes of light? Like if you just finished looking at the sun or something? Is some weird stuff lol


Yes I get this often, I notice it when blinking.







Stains of colour or just flashes.


----------



## G.i.t.s (Feb 13, 2010)

I did that experiences too. First of all when you wake up, you shouldnt try to sleep again. Keep awake.
You should try to change your sleep rhythm. Go sleep earlier. Dont take anything which have vitamines, coffein or smth like this when you go to bed.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Imagine said:


> Yes I get this often, I notice it when blinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this too but I think it is actually quite normal. I have caught myself wondering about it but I am pretty certain we're all just overanalyzing on this one


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

pancake said:


> I have this too but I think it is actually quite normal. I have caught myself wondering about it but I am pretty certain we're all just overanalyzing on this one


I thought this myself, but I remember how my eyes where normally to what they are like now, stains of colors and flashes are definetley more frequent, even in a dark room with hardly any light and the after image of light seems to stay with my eyes alot longer than it used to.

I dunno if Depression/Stress/Anxiety/DP & DR can be related to these symptoms or not, also from my above post, but I'm finding it hard to do anything.


----------



## Tim (Jul 17, 2009)

Imagine said:


> I thought this myself, but I remember how my eyes where normally to what they are like now, stains of colors and flashes are definetley more frequent, even in a dark room with hardly any light and the after image of light seems to stay with my eyes alot longer than it used to.
> 
> I dunno if Depression/Stress/Anxiety/DP & DR can be related to these symptoms or not, also from my above post, but I'm finding it hard to do anything.


I get this too, along with other light visuals. It's called negitive afterimages, and I think it's more related with drug induced dp, in my case I get this bad along with trails and trippy others. For me it happens with everything, like I get the same effect when looking at a lightbulb then looking at a wall, or looking at a persons face then looking at a wall. Like the image is burnt into my vision and I see it after the next few blinks. And I tend to stare so after staring into one spot for a while every line in the room gets burned into my vision (just like a lightbulb) and the room looks very messy all of a sudden when I look away.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Tim said:


> I think it's more related with drug induced dp


From what I have read research suggests other than onset there is no difference between drug induced DP and "regular" DP.


----------



## Tim (Jul 17, 2009)

pancake said:


> From what I have read research suggests other than onset there is no difference between drug induced DP and "regular" DP.


yea you could be right.. do you know about HPPD? because that's what i originally thought i had (and probably still do) but to me it seems like HPPD (Hallucinogen Persisting Perception Disorder) IS DP, just with more visuals?


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Tim said:


> yea you could be right.. do you know about HPPD? because that's what i originally thought i had (and probably still do) but to me it seems like HPPD (Hallucinogen Persisting Perception Disorder) IS DP, just with more visuals?


I don't know an awful lot about HPPD (only searched through the wiki article). I think there are some similarities on the visual/perceptual changes side but it doesn't seem to involve any of the loss of self and estrangement from reality. No out of body/third person view issues either as far as I can see. The article doesn't mention any dissociation from the patient's self or surroundings.

Judgiung by the comorbidity section of the HPPD article on wiki it sounds like the visual effects of HPPD often trigger DPD in people who are predisposed to it. Still, HPPD and DPD are too distinctly seperate conditions, although they appear to occur together quite frequently.

I am just imagining a tree with a heart spelling out "HPPD & DPD 4ever" etched in the bark in squiggly writing. Two anthropomorphical representations of conditions crushing on each other..


----------



## Tim (Jul 17, 2009)

pancake said:


> I don't know an awful lot about HPPD (only searched through the wiki article). I think there are some similarities on the visual/perceptual changes side but it doesn't seem to involve any of the loss of self and estrangement from reality. No out of body/third person view issues either as far as I can see. The article doesn't mention any dissociation from the patient's self or surroundings.
> 
> Judgiung by the comorbidity section of the HPPD article on wiki it sounds like the visual effects of HPPD often trigger DPD in people who are predisposed to it. Still, HPPD and DPD are too distinctly seperate conditions, although they appear to occur together quite frequently.
> 
> I am just imagining a tree with a heart spelling out "HPPD & DPD 4ever" etched in the bark in squiggly writing. Two anthropomorphical representations of conditions crushing on each other..


Haha, well then maybe HPPD and DPD got together one drunken night and made a bastard kid.. Then shoved it into my brain. Because I have all of the dissasocietive symptoms and I can relate to allot of what is said on this forum, but I also have all of these HPPD visuals.. Since I have stayed away from drugs for a while the "hallucinagenic" part of it has become allot less intense, but the DP/DR stayed the same..


----------

